# Fish ID



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a long shot..Over the weekend we saw a fish at Walmart ( I Know at Walmart) but it was really beautiful..It had vertical stripes (black) and from the mouth all the way back on the top fin it was white..I wish I could have got pics of this,but maybe someone has an idea and or pics..I would really like to find out what this could be...It was definitely some kind of cichlid... :-? :fish: :fish:


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope you are joking. There are hundreds of cichlid species with black vertical bars.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I know there are a lot with black vertical stripes...I was thinking the white back..Does anyone have any with white striped backs? (wide stripe) I am not an idiot I just thought maybe someone had a fish they could post pics... :roll: And just get an idea...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

While it is impossible to tell with out a pic, off the top of my head (any seeing whats in the Walmarts out here) I have seen poor quality Astatotilapia latifasciata males that are too stressed to be showing their yellow and reds. Just a wild guess


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

The white on this fishes back is very wide and goes from it's mouth along the back fin.(Like a stripe on a skunk solid).. So the top of the head is white starting at it's mouth and running all the way back on the fin... :-?


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

P.S. I know it is almost impossible without a pic..But you never know, someone out there might have one.. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

cindylou said:


> The white on this fishes back is very wide and goes from it's mouth along the back fin.(Like a stripe on a skunk solid).. So the top of the head is white starting at it's mouth and running all the way back on the fin... :-?


That is not ringing any bell for any chichlid species I am aware of

You might try taking a look through the two genus picture galleries in the profile section.

African- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php

New World- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/new_world_cichlid_genus_gallery.php


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

cindylou said:


> I know there are a lot with black vertical stripes.....





cindylou said:


> The white on this fishes back is very wide and goes from it's mouth along the back fin.(Like a stripe on a skunk solid).. So the top of the head is white starting at it's mouth and running all the way back on the fin... :-?


I'm confused. Are the stripes vertical or horizontal?

Kevin


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Having trouble posting pic. Here's a link http://s419.photobucket.com/albums/pp27 ... C00619.jpg


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I Got It


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Aulonocara kandeensi

Male.

Have fun


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

When you say have fun, I'm not sure how to take that :lol: Thank You... =D>


----------

